

Introducing Facing.me - ryannielsen
http://acko.net/blog/introducing-facing-me/

======
dsrguru
Cool concept. It might be a lot more useful if you get as many users as
possible as quickly as possible (i.e. no invites), and if you add a feature to
sort by location...

~~~
chustar
I think the invites are better in this case. The author made a similar point
of Google+. Essentially, by not letting anyone in right now, and only having
invites. That means no one can come in now and see it as a barren wasteland.

When they send out the invites, they'll probably send it to all the people who
registered at the same time (hopefully a lot by that time) and when they all
join on at once, they all see each other online. No wasteland problem.

Seems like a good solution to me.

~~~
dsrguru
Oh that actually makes a lot of sense. Okay, let's have my previous post read
"all that's left is to add a feature to sort by location" :)

------
StuieK
Cool idea, but the words "minimal viable product" usually aren't followed up
by "As a result, we can have a photo grow a picture frame as you pick it up,
and then flip it around to show a person's full profile. This careful
choreography involves animating about a dozen CSS properties, including
borders, shadows, margins and 3D transforms, all with custom expressions and
hand-tuned animation curves. Similar transitions are used for lightbox
dialogs".

~~~
unconed
Functionality is minimal, execution is polished. It's not so much a
contradiction, just a separation of concerns.

And you could argue that in a crowded market, polished execution is in fact
required to be viable.

------
amccloud
How do you avoid the chatroulette problem?

------
jheriko
This looks pretty awesome - if only because of the slick design and UI
elements. :)

------
dotcoma
Won't it end up being hell for good-looking girls/women?

